# Owners Manual PDF?



## stevespain (Dec 13, 2015)

hi Folks

Is there an electronic version of the owners manual I will no doubt be getting in Spanish.? For an Audi TT TFSI Stronic Quattro?

TIA

Steve


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

No pdf at all.. But you can find any language on myaudi' website.
Insert your VIN, or another if you don't have it yet, and you'll have 350 pages or more for you! But only online


----------



## stevespain (Dec 13, 2015)

OK great thanks. Im going through the registration process now, but how I can add a VIN when I dont have the car?


----------



## zalizoe (Dec 16, 2015)

Same here. I would like to see the manual but I don't have any vin


----------



## Critter10 (Nov 4, 2010)

Without a VIN you can't sign up to My Audi - bloody annoying and frustrating for those who've got a car on order. :x


----------



## stevespain (Dec 13, 2015)

Yup this is crap, as hard as trying to buy an Audi TT In Spain. I cannot even test drive one.


----------



## jryoung (Feb 8, 2015)

You can put any VIN for the type of car - one from a showroom car perhaps.
Or, if you have ordered, and have your order tracked on yourAudi, then if you "inspect" the web source code, you will find a javascript object with your vin in it (probably only once it has entered the build phase)


----------



## Arbalest (Feb 27, 2015)

This might be a daft question, but are 'My Audi' and 'Your Audi' the same thing? If not how do they differ?


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

The web site is myaudi..maybe your Audi is a screen insede the website..anyway, search a vin on google or as they said, take a vin in the showroom!


----------



## swanny78 (Oct 14, 2015)

Youraudi is where you can track an order of a new car. Myaudi allows you to manage your current car...MMI, servicing etc...


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I didn't know about your Audi! Too late to me now!


----------



## Arbalest (Feb 27, 2015)

ManuTT said:


> search a vin on google or as they said, take a vin in the showroom!


How could you get details of another vin on google :? 
Visiting a showroom to write down or take a picture of a vin (its too long to memorise) is hardly practical.
Any other suggestions for people who have ordered a new car and want advance access to the manual?


----------



## Mulski (Nov 29, 2015)

Anyone know what the file size limit is on the forum and whether you can upload PDFs?

If it's not doable, will create a downloadable version over the weekend and post it similar to the one I did for my A5 cab

http://www.kieronmullan.com/a5-cab-manual-gb/

Cheers


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I just wrote Audi A3 8v vin (when I was searching a vin to insert in the mmi app and see the more option than the TT..but then I found the demo mode before the log in)..someone in the world maybe wrote his vin in a forum or somewhere else!

Regard the pdf, it's doable of course, but are about 380 pages so save one by one is a loooong thing!


----------



## stevespain (Dec 13, 2015)

Mulski said:


> Anyone know what the file size limit is on the forum and whether you can upload PDFs?
> 
> If it's not doable, will create a downloadable version over the weekend and post it similar to the one I did for my A5 cab
> 
> ...


Hi, You mean to say you have a pdf of the TT Mk3 Owners Manual? If so you can just upload it here and share the link:

http://www.filedropper.com/

TIA>


----------



## stevespain (Dec 13, 2015)

Is that a no then...


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

it was obvious!! you have the online version and the VC version...a pdf would be superfluous!


----------



## stevespain (Dec 13, 2015)

ManuTT said:


> it was obvious!! you have the online version and the VC version...a pdf would be superfluous!


Not at all. The online version times out constantly. No VC...I don't pick up the car till tomorrow. It makes sense to know how to use it properly first but Audi have made that very difficult for no good reason.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Online version give you time to read 90 pages then you have to log in again..I've read 3/4 times..not so frustrating..

Maybe it's easier for Audi only online


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

With the complexity of a modern car, the owner's manual should be available to anyone shopping for a car, and especially those who have one on order. You get to see the brochure before you buy it, why not the manual. Audi's competion (BMW and Mercedes) makes it very easy to download a pdf of the manual, Audi should too!


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

you're right but seems Audi doesn't care to its client so much...under many aspects!


----------



## stevespain (Dec 13, 2015)

So Ive now got my car. On the MMI I went to the relevant section and it said no manual installed. How do I add the manual to my cars MMI?


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

A cd inside the manual instructions book


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Go into the menu and load the CD supplied in wallet

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## stevespain (Dec 13, 2015)

NO CD has been supplied.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Ask for it! It should be standard!


----------

